# My fat girlfriend



## chase870

Shes a fat girl, but she has a good personalty


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

Big girls need lovin too,

nice pics


----------



## Jim Thompson

great pics, looks like she loves the birdies


----------



## leo

Good ones, thanks for sharing them with us


----------



## Redbow

Beautiful Dog!! Thats the right kind of fat girlfriend to have!


----------



## Arrow3

good looking gal!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

She ain't fat, just "big boned".


----------



## JW2

Being a little HEFTY myself, I like to use the word "HEALTHY."


----------



## WarrenCo

she looks good.


----------



## Hoss

Takes a big girl to tote those geese in for you.  Great girlfriend you've got there.

Hoss


----------



## chase870

*More of my fat girlfriend*

Sassy belongs to my fiance'. I am lucky she lets me hunt with her. Thanks for the comments on Sassy, it makes Kristy's day


----------



## stev

Nice pics ,
pleasently plump is a better word .dogs are smart .


----------



## hunt4bone

I bet Destiney shot all those geese! Great looking dog!


----------



## biggtruxx

Jim Thompson said:


> great pics, looks like she loves the birdies


 

jim do you shoot anything other than your feet?


----------



## troutman34

That's my kinda girl.  She listens, fetches what you shoot, and doesn't talk back.  Beautiful Lab.


----------



## FX Jenkins

I'd whistle at her....


----------



## ray97303

Thanks for sharing some nice pictures of Sassy at work!


----------



## LLove

wow she has such gorgeous light blonde hair too!! is it natural or out of a bottle? 

lol jk, shes a beautiful dog and it looks like she loves the duckies almost more than you do!


----------



## whitetail3

does the wife know about your girlfriend? lol


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

yep, sassy is a fatty, but she is one my favorite hunting partners, and she's also my new pups trainer!!. she is a good girl and has a WONDERFUL personality


----------



## tinytim

my kinda gal...I like the word "thick".   


See mine?


----------



## chase870

Sas is in training and on a diet, I'll see if I can get my fat girlfriend in a new swimsuit in October. Geese hate it when she gets firmed up and in shape


----------



## dutchman

She is ALL RIGHT!


----------



## EON

Gotta love'em, fun to be with, enjoy being with you no matter what your doing and never talk back.  She's a keeper.


----------



## Jim P

She is a beauty, chunky and floats good too I bet.


----------



## RBoleman

beautiful lab and I like that name sassy


----------



## burkecountydeer

Looks like a good dog to me . Nice pics .


----------



## ultramag

dont worry fat girlfriends are the best....This is my best friend Maggie..She is 4 yrs old and i have a hard time keeping the weight off of her...if i can keep my girlfriend from giving her french fries that would be a good start...but one thing for sure..her passion in life is to treee a squirell ..no matter how fat she is.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

She's a keeper!


----------



## chase870

Thanks for the comments on Sassy, these are some pictures of her when she was 1 and 2 years old. They were 35mm and this is the best I could get them to do


----------



## huntin_dobbs

Sure is a pretty girl, even if she cant fit into a size zero! She gets the job done!


----------



## puredrenalin

That is awesome....she truly loves you and her birds!! Thats just a cool sequence of pix of her!


----------



## mdhall

the whole time I thought you were talking about a real fat g/f in all your other posts, that's funny. Where is that field hunting of geese picture taken?


----------



## chase870

The wheat field pictures are in Canada, she has gone every year of her life. I kinda feel like I owe it to her. I take her hunting anytime I can, its in her nature. During duck and goose season here I leave my hunting coat on the floor, if I get up early she will lay on my coat so I caint leave without her, she knows exactly what is going on. I'll try to get some of the other pictures of her on here if I can


----------



## JerkBait

hey big girls need love too!    

thats a good lookin dog hopefully she'll teach my skinny girlfriend a few things about totin' geese.


----------



## Lorri

She is beautiful - love dogs - they love you back, don't talk back and always glad to see you - they are your best friends to.


----------



## ktduke

Hey big girls need love too!


----------



## chase870

My fat girl friend lost 12 pounds on her trip to Canada and North Dakota. Shes down to 85 pounds and feeling mean


----------



## Lorri

Awe beautiful pictures of Sassy!  She is an amazing  (dog) girlfriend.


----------



## Hawken2222

Outstanding Picture's


----------



## Andrew Herren

*Head shrinking tablets*

We call the box of Milkbones "head shrinking tablets" You're not getting bigger-your head is getting smaller


----------



## JerkBait

shes lookin good!


----------



## kentuckychuck

Great pictures its not to often that you get girlfriends who love to hunt.  You got both girlfriend and hunt partner LUCKY GUY!


----------



## Stu

Good looking Lab. When I saw "my fat girlfriend" in the subject box, I had to look at the post.


----------



## HunterK

That's a "noble" k9, you can tell she's a loyal friend....


----------



## chase870

She's been busy again. She has a interest in deer, especialy when they come off the smoker. Good thing its lean meat or she would be fatter than she is


----------



## huntaholic

Good looking Dogs !!!


----------



## Robert Warnock

She's a beautiful dog and a hard worker.


----------



## BuckHunter 34

Great pics thanks for sharing


----------



## redneckcamo

awsome blonde babe ya have there !!! ;0)


----------



## georgiabuckbuster

big girls need lovin too man lol great pics and a good looking dog


----------



## chase870

She lost a bit of weight durring hunting season but she is putting a little back on.


----------



## firehd830

looks like a nice fat girlfriend to have


----------



## ltibbit1

6 ft 1 in. 215 pounds,,,,size 11.5, 25 yrs old wide in womens shoe....there is a lot of me to love is all I can say!!! I exercise all the time and nothing changes....sassy has it made being a fat girl at least she does not have to find clothes......she is a pretty dog and looks like a wonderful companion.

shopping is a CHORE!!!! My favorite things to buy are camo, guns, hunting and fishing equip!!!


----------



## JerkBait

you oughta see sassy get in her swimsuit. its a chore....

her fat comes over the top.


----------



## The Crowe

great dog!!!


----------



## Full Pull

Thats awsom.


----------



## fishingtiger

that girl definitely has a country club face with a ghetto booty!

She is awesome! My last female lab went 93lbs before I had to put her on the special fat kid prescription dog food.


----------



## chase870

A few pic,s of fatty this year


----------



## Crickett

Those are awesome Charlie!


----------



## chase870

A few more


----------



## Queen

Looks like a keeper


----------



## chase870

I've been copying pictures from a old computer to a new one and found some other pictures of my fat girlfriend.


----------



## egomaniac247

Beautiful dog!  Outstanding.

I also want to compliment you on your MAN-sized mustache.  Well played sir.


----------



## chase870

She is old and fat. This might very well have been her last hunt. My Fat Girlfriend has most likely picked up more birds than most dogs will ever see.


----------



## sparky

take good care of her in her old age


----------



## southerndraw

Yeah she's a beautiful dog...I'm sure deserves a comfortable retirement.


----------



## KyDawg

Hope she has a nice comfortable retirement. Beautiful old girl.


----------



## Oldstick

Awesome pictures.  And guarding her master's beautiful Wingmaster (unless I am mistaken) like it is her grandpup's inheritance.


----------



## bfriendly

tinytim said:


> my kinda gal...I like the word "thick".
> 
> 
> See mine?



This^^^^^^^

She is Beautiful btw!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Man that girls a keeper, the kind you take home to momma


----------



## Northwestretriever

Thanks man...these pictures have brought me to tears!  Beautiful dog!  Great memories for sure!  I could see some of the pics being on the cover of magazines.


----------



## chase870

R.I.P. Fat Girlfriend. We had to send her on her way today. I'm sure going to miss her. She was my wife's baby and my hunting buddy.


----------



## TurkeyH90

*Rip*

Have enjoyed seeing her pics over the years. She had a good life doin what she was made for. No regrets.


----------



## buzzbaithead57

Enjoyed looking at her pics over the years as well. She was as big if not bigger than my first yellow. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Beautiful Dog, and thanks for sharing her life
with us.......


----------



## mattech

Hate to hear that. My lab is getting old and starting to have trouble getting around. It's gonna tear me up when her time comes.


----------



## RedHeader

Hate to hear that. It's crazy how they become part of the family. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Hornet22

Been a lot of man's best frins pass on our forum Mr Woody started. The Fat Girl Friend was one of the classic CLASSY. Maybe we could have a sticky somewheres  we could post a final farewell to them. I thought more of my 2 best friends than I do bout most people on this planet. Don't think there is any more prime example of unconditional love than you get from our animal family members. RIP fgf............................


----------



## Paymaster

I am sorry about your loss. I have enjoyed your sharing of your and her adventures over the years. RIP girl!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Sassy was a good a dog as anyone could have ever wanted. I'm gonna miss her! RIP sweet girl!


----------



## cr00241

Just found this thread. She was a beautiful dog. Sorry for the loss.

Mine is 8 years old now and her face is getting more gray and less chocolate everyday. This just reminded me to take more pictures when we are in the field.

Thanks for sharing your pup with us!


----------



## jiminbogart

chase870 said:


> R.I.P. Fat Girlfriend. We had to send her on her way today. I'm sure going to miss her. She was my wife's baby and my hunting buddy.



When I noticed the original date on the thread I figured this post was coming.


----------



## chase870

jiminbogart said:


> When I noticed the original date on the thread I figured this post was coming.



I put her ashes in a pot hole in Canada, where she made me proud one cold afternoon. She loved the snow and ice had a thick coat and plenty of fat and never got cold. I have some of her ashes in a ear plug container that stays on my hunting  jacket. I have a new girlfriend now but none will ever be able to replace My Girlfriend


----------



## CharlesTownsend

a good girl, she deserved love)


----------



## Dub

chase870 said:


> She is old and fat. This might very well have been her last hunt. My Fat Girlfriend has most likely picked up more birds than most dogs will ever see.



The pics in that post were powerfully moving.....just like this entire thread has been.

Thank you very much for sharing your time together with us.

You did great by each other....right up until and after the end.  Enjoy the memories and cherish the photos you took.  

There is absolutely NOTHING like the love of a good Lab......at least as I've known it in my life. 

Great womenz, wonderful kids, super dogs......all joyful and life enhancing.....yet nothing....nothing...can take the place of time shared with a loving Lab.

This thread made my eyes water worse'n slicing up onions.  

Reminded me of my Buck....a fellow yellow Lab.  Our time together was way too short.

Lord willing more Labs will come one day.


----------



## chase870

She still Hunts with me.


----------



## greg j

She's not fat,  just easy to see.


----------



## ghadarits

chase870 said:


> She still Hunts with me.


I really like that you still have her with you. I think I’m going to do the same thing when my girls time comes. I enjoyed this thread a lot thanks for starting it.


----------



## dslc6487

Beautiful dog.  I have had all sizes of hunting partners (dogs) and loved and cherished every one of them.  Have 2 that are cremated on my mantle that will go in the ground with me when my time comes.  Never will we be separated again...


----------



## riskyb

Good dogs are irreplaceable she’s a good girl


----------



## danielk

Can't go wrong with a lab. She's a great looking chunker!


----------



## pjciii

Sorry for your loss.


----------

